# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  और भी खेल है ज़माने में क्रिकेट के सिबा ................

## bndu jain

क्रिकेट के अलावा अन्य खेलो की खबरे 

खिलाडियों के बारे में जानकारिया 

खेलो के आयोजन 

रिकार्ड 

आदि आदि ...........

----------


## bndu jain

खेल  वुशु

----------


## bndu jain

*भारतीय वुशु टीम को आठवें सांडा विश्व कप में पांच पदक**
नई दिल्ली: भारतीय वुशु टीम ने चीन के शियान में चार से छह नवंबर तक हुए आठवें सांडा विश्व कप में चार रजत और एक कांस्य पदक सहित कुल पांच पदक जीते.

प्रतियोगिता में 2015 में हुई 13वीं विश्व वुशु चैम्पियनशिप के 80 सर्वश्रेष्ठ सांडा खिलाड़ियों ने हिस्सा लिया. यहां मिली सूचना के अनुसार पांच खिलाड़ियों ने भारत का प्रतिनिधित्व किया.

अजरुन पुरस्कार विजेता और विश्व रजत पदक विजेता वाई सनाथोई देवी ने भारत के लिए रजत पदक जीता. उन्हें 52 किग्रा वर्ग के फाइनल में चीन की लुआन झांग के खिलाफ शिकस्त झेलनी पड़ी.


भारत के लिए उचित शर्मा (52 किग्रा), सूर्य भानू प्रताप सिंह (60 किग्रा) और मोनिका (56 किग्रा) ने रजत पदक जीते जबकि पूजा कादियान (75 किग्रा) ने कांस्य पदक हासिल किया.
*

----------


## bndu jain

*खेल : स्केटिंग*

----------


## bndu jain

*वेस्ट जोन स्केटिंग में भोपाल की बेटियां बनीं चैंपियन*भोपाल। भोपाल की बेटियों ने कमाल का प्रदर्शन करते हुए सीबीएसई वेस्ट जोन स्केटिंग चैंपियनशिप में मप्र को चैंपियन बनवा दिया।



आईईएस पब्लिक स्कूल कलखेड़ा में आयोजित इस प्रतियोगिता में मप्र ने दूसरे व आखिरी दिन छह स्वर्ण, आठ रजत और छह कांस्य समेत कुल 20 पदक जीते। 22 पदक उसने पहले दिन भी जीते थे। इसमें गुजरात दूसरे स्थान पर रहा।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

लगता है आपको खेलों के बारे में बड़ी जानकारी है तो कृपया यह बताइए कि-

१. दुनिया का सबसे प्रसिद्ध और आसान इन्डोर गेम कौन सा है जिसे खेला तो व्यापक रूप से जाता है किन्तु अभी तक किसी देश ने खेल का दर्जा नहीं दिया।

----------


## bndu jain

- सानिया को वुमन्स डबल्स के पहले राउंड में हार का सामना करना पड़ा था लेकिन मिक्स्ड डबल्स में उन्होंने जीत के साथ शुरुआत की।
- शुक्रवार को पहले राउंड के मैच में सानिया ने क्रोएशियाई प्लेयर्स की जोड़ी के खिलाफ आसान जीत हासिल कर ली। 
- सानिया और डोडिग की दूसरी सीड जोड़ी ने क्रोएशियाई जोड़ी दारिजा जुराक और मेट पेविच को एक घंटे 24 मिनट में 7-5, 6-3 से हरा दिया।
- दूसरे राउंड में सानिया-डोडिग की जोड़ी का सामना यूक्रेन की एलीना स्वीतोलिना और न्यूजीलैंड के आर्टेम सिताक की जोड़ी से होगा।

----------


## bndu jain

*रोहन बोपन्ना अगले राउंड में पहुंचे*

- बोपन्ना और क्यूवास की नौवीं सीड जोड़ी ने फिलीपींस के ट्रीट हुई और उज्बेकिस्तान के डेनिस इस्तोमिन को दो घंटे 14 मिनट तक चले मैच में 5-7, 7-6, 6-4 से हरा दिया।
- अगले राउंड में अब बोपन्ना और क्यूवास की जोड़ी का सामना पांचवीं सीड ब्रिटेन के जैमी मरे और ब्राजील के ब्रूनो सोरेस से होगा।
- बोपन्ना ने इससे पहले अपनी कनाडाई जोड़ीदार गैबरिएला डाबरोवस्की के साथ मिक्स्ड डबल्स कैटेगरी के दूसरे राउंड में प्रवेश कर लिया था।
- बोपन्ना और डाबरोवस्की की सातवीं वरीय जोड़ी ने मिक्स्ड डबल्स के पहले राउंड में गैर वरीय आस्ट्रेलियाई जैसिको मूरे और मैट रीड की जोड़ी को एकतरफा अंदाज में 39 मिनट में 6-0, 6-1 से करारी शिकस्त दी।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*मेन्स और मिक्स्ड डबल्स में हारे पेस*

- 43 वर्षीय पेस के लिये शुक्रवार का दिन बेहद निराशाजनक रहा। पेस और अमेरिका के स्काट लिप्स्की की जोड़ी को मेन्स डबल्स के दूसरे राउंड में स्पेन के डेविड मरेरो और टामी रोबरेडो की जोड़ी ने एक घंटे 31 मिनट में 7-6, 6-2 से हरा दिया।
- वहीं मिक्स्ड डबल्स के पहले राउंड में पेस स्विटजरलैंड की अपनी जोड़ीदार मार्टिना हिंगिंस के साथ बाहर हो गए।
- पेस और हिंगिंस को स्लोवाकिया की कैटरीना श्रेबॉटनिक और दक्षिण अफ्रीका के रावेन क्लासेन की चौथी सीड जोड़ी ने एक घंटे में 6-4, 1-6, 10-2 से हरा दिया।
- इससे पहले मेन्स डबल्स में दिविज शरण और पूरव राजा ने बेहतरीन प्रदर्शन करते हुए प्री क्वार्टरफाइनल में प्रवेश कर लिया।
- पूरव और दिविज की भारतीय जोड़ी ने एकसाथ कमाल का खेल दिखाया और 15वीं सीड ओलिवर मराच और माते पाविच को दूसरे दौर में तीन सेटों के संघर्ष में 6-4, 3-6, 6-4 से हराया।
- पूरव और दिविज का अगला मुकाबला अमेरिका के रेयान हेरिसन और न्यूजीलैंड के माइकल वीनस से होगा।

----------


## bndu jain

भारत पाक मैच छोड़ मोदी ने की प्रणीत की तारीफ

----------


## bndu jain

भारत पाकिस्तान के बीच चैंपियंस ट्रॉफी में भारत ने पाक पर बड़ी जीत दर्ज की है। लेकिन इस बीच भारत के प्रधानमंत्री की नजरें कहीं और थीं। उन्होंने किसी और की तारी फ करना ज्यादा उचित समझा।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दरअसल, अभी छह हफ्ते पहले ही प्रणीत ने सिंगापुर ओपन सुपर सिरीज जीता था। इस बार उन्होंने थाईलैंड ओपन में 1,20,000 डॉलर की इनामी राशि वाला ग्रैंड प्रिक्स गोल्ड अपने नाम कर लिया है। -

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

प्रधानमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के आधिकारिक ट्विटर हैंडल से शाम के 6 बजकर 24 मिनट पर इस उपलब्धि के लिए जिस बी साईं प्रणीत को बधाई दी गई है, वो अभी महज 24 साल के हैं। -

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

प्रणीत की उपलब्धियों का ये सिलसिला 2013 में ही शुरू हो गया था जब उन्होंने मलेशियाई खिलाड़ी और 2003 के ऑल इंग्लैंड चैंपियन मोहम्मद हाफिज हाशिम को थाईलैंड ओपन ग्रांड प्रिक्स गोल्ड टूर्नामेंट के पहले ही दौर में शिकस्त दी। प्रणीत के बैडमिंटन करियर के लिए 2013 बहुत खास रहा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

इसी बरस प्रणीत ने इंडोनेशिया ओपन में इंडोनेशियाई सुपरस्टार खिलाड़ी तौफीक हिदायत को उनके फेयरवेल गेम में बुरी तरह मात दी थी। 2016 में ऑल इंग्लैंड चैंपियनशिप में प्रणीत ने ओलंपिक में दो बार सिल्वर मेडल जीतने वाले मलेशियाई खिलाड़ी ली चोंग वेई को पहले ही राउंड में हराया। -

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

हालांकि चौंका देने वाली प्रतिभा के बावजूद खिताबी जीत प्रणीत से फासले पर ही रही। लेकिन 2016 के मई में तेलंगाना के इस तेलुगू बिड्डा ने कनाडा ओपन में अपना पहला ग्रांड प्रिक्स खिताब जीता। फाइनल में उन्होंने कोरियाई खिलाड़ी ली ह्यून-इल को करारी मात दी। प्रणीत के बारे में और भी कई दिलचस्प बातें हैं जो कम ही लोग जानते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

साल 2005 में जब गोपीचंद अपनी कोचिंग अकादमी शुरू कर रहे थे तो प्रणीत उनके पहले बैच के शागिर्द बने थे। 2010 के बैडमिंटन वर्ल्ड फेडरेशन जूनियर वर्ल्ड कप में उन्होंने ब्रॉन्ज़ मेडल जीता था। यूथ ओलंपिक में उन्होंने भारत का प्रतिनिधित्व भी किया है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

हैदराबाद के इस शटलर ने इंटरनेशनल बैडमिंटन सर्किल में कई दिग्गज खिलाड़ियों को कोर्ट में अपने परफॉर्मेंसे से चौंकाया है। उनकी सबसे बड़ी समस्या फिटनेस को लेकर रही है। कई बार चोटिल होने की वजह से वे टूर्नामेंट के शुरुआती दौर से बाहर होते रहे हैं। -

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

16 महीने बैडमिंटन कोर्ट से बाहर रहने के बावजूद 2015 में श्रीलंका, लागोस और बहरीन की इंटरनेशनल सिरीज में उन्होंने शानदार वापसी की।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

HOMESPORTSOTHER_SPORTS
फ्रेंच ओपन: मिक्सड डबल्स के क्वार्टर के फाइनल में सानिया, बोपन्ना बाहर

----------


## bndu jain

सानिया मिर्जा ने क्रोएशिया के अपने जोड़ीदार इवान डोडिग के साथ मिलकर फ्रेंच ओपन टेनिस टूर्नामेंट के मिक्स्ड डबल्स के क्वार्टर फाइनल में प्रवेश कर लिया। 

सानिया और डोडिग की जोड़ी ने युक्रेन की एलिन स्वितोलिना और न्यूलीलैंड के एर्टेम सिटेक की जोड़ी को दूसरे दौर के मुकाबले में 6-2 6-4 से हराया।

----------


## bndu jain

रोहन बोपन्ना और उरूग्वे के पाब्लो क्युवास को हालांकि मेन्स डबल्स में ब्रिटेन के जेमी मरे और ब्राजील के ब्रूनो सोरेज की जोड़ी के खिलाफ तीसरे दौर के मुकाबले में 6-7 2-6 से शिकस्त का सामना करना पड़ा।

पूरव राजा और दिविज शरण की भारतीय जोड़ी को भी मेन्स डबल्स में अमेरिका के रेयान हैरिसन और न्यूजीलैंड के माइकल वीनस के खिलाफ 6-4 6-7 2-6 से हार झेलनी पड़ी।

----------


## bndu jain

लड़कियों के सिंगल्स में जील देसाई भी पहले दौर में लातविया की डेनिएला विसमेन के खिलाफ 0-6 2-6 से हार गई। लड़कों के सिंगल्स में अभिमन्यु वाणेमरेड्डी को भी पहले दौर में फ्रांस के क्लेमेंट ताबुर के खिलाफ 0-6 1-6 से हार झेलनी पड़ी।

----------


## bndu jain

हरमनप्रीत के गोल से जीता भारत, 3-2 से हारा बेल्जियम

----------


## bndu jain

युवा ड्रैग फ्लिक खिलाड़ी हरमनप्रीत सिंह के दो गोल की बदौलत भारत ने तीन देशों के आमंत्रण हॉकी टूर्नामेंट में सोमवार को यहां बेल्जियम को 3-2 से हरा दिया। भारत को अपने पहले मैच में बेल्जियम के खिलाफ 1-2 से शिकस्त झेलनी पड़ी थी जबकि जर्मनी से उसने 2-2 से ड्रा खेला था।

भारत की ओर से हरमनप्रीत ने 34वें और 38वें मिनट में गोल दागे जबकि रमनदीप सिंह ने 49वें मिनट में गोल किया।

पिछले मैच में जर्मनी के खिलाफ 1-2 की शिकस्त के बाद बेल्जियम ने कल तेज शुरुआत की। रियो ओलिंपिक के रजत पदक विजेता बेल्जियम ने 13वें मिनट में अमारे क्यूस्टर्स के गोल की बदौलत 1-0 की बढ़त बनाई।

----------


## bndu jain

भारत को दूसरे क्वार्टर के 23वें और 24वें मिनट में दो पेनल्टी कार्नर मिले लेकिन टीम गोल नहीं कर सकी। दूसरे क्वार्टर में कोई टीम गोल नहीं कर सकी।

दूसरे हाफ के चौथे ही मिनट में भारत को मैच का अपना पांचवां पेनल्टी कार्नर मिला जिसे हरमनप्रीत ने गोल में बदलकर भारत को बराबरी दिलाई। चार मिनट बाद हरमनप्रीत ने एक और पेनल्टी कार्नर पर गोल करके भारत को 2-1 से आगे किया।

बेल्जियम ने हालांकि 45वें मिनट में टेनगाय कोसिंस के पेनल्टी कार्नर पर किए गोल से बराबरी हासिल कर ली। अंतिम क्वार्टर में दोनों टीमों ने बढ़त बनाने की काफी कोशिशें की।

रमनदीप ने 49वें मिनट में मैदानी गोल दागकर भारत को 3-2 से आगे किया जो निर्णायक स्कोर साबिक हुआ। भारत मंगलवार को जर्मनी से खेलेगा।

----------


## bndu jain

‘डिएगो बनाम दादा' मैच खेलने दुर्गा पूजा के मौके पर कोलकाता आयेंगे माराडोना

----------


## bndu jain

कोलकाता : महान फुटबालर डिएगो माराडोना अपनी दूसरी कोलकाता यात्रा को लेकर उत्साहित है और दुर्गापूजा के मौके पर यहां आ रहे माराडोना को प्रिंस आफ कोलकाता सौरव गांगुली के खिलाफ नुमाइशी मैच खेलना है. माराडोना 18 से 20 सितंबर तक कोलकाता में रहेंगे और इस दौरान भारत के पूर्व क्रिकेट कप्तान सौरव गांगुली के खिलाफ ‘डिएगो बनाम दादा' नुमाइशी फुटबाल मैच खेलेंगे.
माराडोना ने फेसबुक पेज पर लिखा ,‘‘ मेरी कोलकाता यात्रा में 100 दिन बचे हैं. मैं प्रिंस आफ कोलकाता दादा से मिलूंगा.'' कार्यक्रम के प्रमोटर सतद्रू दत्ता ने कहा ,‘‘ बाईचुंग भूटिया, जोस बरेटो, जो पाल बंचेरी और आई एम विजयन ने भागीदारी की पुष्टि की है. मनोज तिवारी और दीपदास गुप्ता क्रिकेट जगत से और रणवीर सिंह बॉलीवुड से इसमें भाग लेंगे.''

----------


## bndu jain

इंग्लैंड अंडर-20 विश्व कप फुटबॉल के फाइनल में

----------


## bndu jain

लंदन : इंग्लैंड की युवा फुटबॉल टीम अंडर-20 विश्व कप फुटबॉल के फाइनल में पहुंच गयी है. फाइनल में इंग्लैंड का सामना रविवार को वेनेजुएला से होगा. वेनेजुएला ने दूसरे सेमीफाइनल में उरुग्वे को पेनाल्टी शूटआउट में 4-3 से पराजित किया था. इससे पहले निर्धारित समय तक दोनों टीमें 1-1 गोल से बराबरी पर रही.
इससे पहले इंग्लैंड और इटली के बीच खेले गये सेमीफाइनल में इटली की ओर से मैच के तीसरे मिनट में रिकार्डो ओर्सोलीन ने गोल कर अपनी टीम को इंग्लैंड पर 1-0 की बढ़त दिला दी. एक गोल से पिछड़ने के बाद इंग्लैंड के खिलाड़ियों ने शानदार खेल का प्रदर्शन करते हुए वापसी की और लगातार तीन गोल दागे.

इंग्लैंड की ओर से मैच के दूसरे हाफ में लिवरपूल की ओर से खेलनेवाले डोनिमिक सोलांके ने पहला गोल किया. टीम के लिए दूसरा गोल एवर्टन के लिए खेलनेवाले एडेमोला लुकमान ने किया. टीम के लिए तीसरा गोल भी लुकमान ने दागा. 

इस जीत के बाद इंग्लैंड के कोच सिंपसन ने कहा : एक गोल से पिछड़ने के बाद हमारे लड़कों ने शानदार वापसी की. शुरुआत में हमारे लड़के थोड़े लापरवाह थे, लेकिन बाद में उन्होंने वापसी की और मैच 3-1 से जीत लिया. वर्ल्ड कप जीतना इंग्लैंड के लिए सपना है, जो रविवार को संभव हो सकता है.

----------


## bndu jain

*अर्जेंटीना ने ब्राजील को 1-0 से हराया*
मेलबर्न : मैनचेस्टर सिटी फॉरवर्ड गैब्रिएल जीसस द्वारा गोल चूकने के बाद अर्जेंटीना ने एक मैत्री मैच में ब्राजील को 1-0 से हरा दिया. अर्जेंटीना की ओर से मैच का एकमात्र गोल गैब्रिएल मर्कार्डो ने हाफ टाइम से ठीक पहले किया. मैच के दूसरे हाफ में ब्राजील को बराबरी करने का मौका मिला, लेकिन गैब्रिएल जीसस गोल नहीं कर सके. बाद में चेहरे में चोट लगने के कारण जीसस को मैदान के बाहर जाना पड़ा. हाफ टाइम से ठीक पहले मैच के 45वें मिनट में मर्कार्डो ने गोल कर अर्जेंटीना को 1-0 से आगे कर दिया.

----------


## bndu jain

राफेल नडाल ने रिकॉर्ड दसवां फ्रेंच ओपन खिताब जीता

----------


## bndu jain

पेरिस : लाल बजरी के बादशाह राफेल नडाल ने रोलां गैरां पर अपनी ख्याति के अनुरुप प्रदर्शन करते हुए स्विट्जरलैंड के स्टैन वावरिंका को एकतरफा फाइनल में आसानी से हराकर रिकार्ड दसवीं बार फ्रेंच ओपन टेनिस टूर्नामेंट का पुरुष एकल खिताब जीता. स्पेनिश खिलाड़ी नडाल ने वावरिंका को 6-2, 6-3, 6-1 से हराया और इस तरह से दुनिया के पहले पुरुष खिलाड़ी बने जिन्होंने एक ही टूर्नामेंट को रिकार्ड दस बार जीता हो. अपना 22वां ग्रैंडस्लैम फाइनल खेल रहे नडाल ने फ्रेंच ओपन में तीसरी बार बिना सेट गंवाये खिताब जीता. उन्होंने केवल 35 गेम गंवाये और इनमें फाइनल के केवल छह गेम शामिल हैं.

----------


## bndu jain

नडाल का यह 15वां ग्रैंडस्लैम खिताब है और वह अपने कड़े प्रतिद्वंद्वी रोजर फेडरर से अब केवल तीन खिताब पीछे हैं. यह उनकी 2008 में रोजर फेडरर के खिलाफ खिताब जीत के बाद फाइनल में सबसे अच्छी जीत है. उन्होंने तब वावरिंका के हमवतन स्विस खिलाड़ी फेडरर को केवल चार गेम जीतने दिये थे.

----------


## bndu jain

*चोटिल शारापोवा विंबलडन से बाहर*

नडाल ने जीत के बाद कहा, ‘‘यह वास्तव में अविश्वसनीय है. ला डेसिमा (दस खिताब) हासिल करना बहुत बहुत विशेष है. मैं काफी भावुक हूं. यह कैसा अहसास है इसको बयां करना मुश्किल है. इसकी किसी भी अन्य से तुलना नहीं की जा सकती है. '' जब नडाल ट्रॉफी लेने के आये तो उनके साथ उनके चाचा टोनी भी थे जो बचपन से उनके कोच रहे. नडाल ने कहा, ‘‘अपने अंकल के बिना मैं दस ट्रॉफी नहीं जीत पाता. '' वावरिंका अपना चौथा ग्रैंडस्लैम खिताब जीतने की कवायद में थे। उन्होंने बाद में नडाल की तारीफ की.

----------


## bndu jain

इस स्विस खिलाड ने कहा, ‘‘राफा मुझे कुछ नहीं कहना है. आपका जवाब नहीं. आप एक सच्चे उदाहरण हो और आपके खिलाफ खेलना सम्मान की बात है. '' फाइनल में 31 वर्षीय नडाल और 32 वर्षीय वावरिंका आमने सामने थे लेकिन स्पेनिश खिलाड़ी ने शुरू से अपना दबदबा बनाये रखा और आखिर तक उसे बरकरार रखा. यह 1969 के बाद पहला अवसर था जबकि फाइनल में 30 साल से अधिक उम्र के दो खिलाड़ी खेल रहे थे.

----------


## bndu jain

*लंदन हमले के मास्टरमाइंड के निशाने पर था विंबलडन टेनिस टूर्नामेंट ?*

वावरिंका को पहले सेट के तीसरे गेम में ब्रेक प्वाइंट का मौका मिला था लेकिन इसके बाद नडाल ने पूरे मैच में उन्हें आगे ऐसा कोई अवसर मुहैया नहीं कराया. वावरिंका ने शुरू में नडाल को टक्कर देने की कोशिश की. उन्होंने चौथे गेम में चार ब्रेक प्वाइंट बचाये और स्कोर 2-2 से बराबर किया. नडाल ने हालांकि इसके बाद आसानी से अपनी सर्विस पर अंक बनाया और फिर वावरिंका की सर्विस तोड़कर 4-2 से बढत हासिल कर ली. वावरिंका ने अपनी सर्विस पर फोरहैंड बाहर मारकर 17वीं बार अपनी गलती से अंक गंवाया. इससे नडाल ने 44 मिनट में यह सेट अपने नाम किया.

----------


## bndu jain

नडाल ने दूसरे सेट की शानदार शुरुआत की. उन्होंने अपने करारे फोरहैंड से वावरिंका को चौका दिया और तब उनके पास तीन ब्रेक प्वाइंट थे. वावरिंका ने इसके बाद अपना फोरहैंड नेट पर मार दिया जिससे नडाल ने 2-0 की बढ़त हासिल कर ली. नडाल ने इसके बाद भी अपनी सर्विस में कोई गलती नहीं की और आसानी से दूसरा सेट भी जीता. वावरिंका की खीझ साफ दिख रही थी और उन्होंने इस मैच अपना रैकेट भी नीचे पटका.

----------


## bndu jain

*
फ्रेंच ओपन : रोलां गैरां की नयी रानी बनी येलेना ओस्टोपेंको*

तीसरे सेट के पहले गेम में नडाल ने फिर से 2015 के चैंपियन वावरिंका की सर्विस तोड़ी. इसके तुरंत बाद नडाल के पास दो ब्रेक प्वाइंट थे जिससे उन्होंने स्कोर 4-1 कर दिया. इसके बाद उन्होंने अपनी सर्विस बचाये रखी और जब स्विस खिलाड़ी ने अपना बैकहैंड नेट पर मारा तो नडाल ने इतिहास रच दिया. इस बीच महिला युगल के फाइनल में अमेरिका की बेथानी माटेक सैंड्स और चेक गणराज्य की लूसी सैफरोवा की शीर्ष वरीयता प्राप्त जोड़ी ने एशलीग बार्टी और कैसे डेलेक्वा की गैर वरीय ऑस्ट्रेलियाई जोडी को 6-2, 6-1 से हराकर खिताब जीता.

----------

